# Just a quick one



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

So my mice have mites, I have ivermectin to treat them with, but, when I tried to put some on Luna, she moved so instead of being on her neck it ended up in the middle of her forehead, she then proceeded to wash her face and I think she got rid of most of the spot on, my concern is that she is getting worse (bigger bald patch, very red ears) while Lolita is staying the same, should I treat her again just to be sure? The vet said to treat them fortnightly, which would make the next treatment a week and a half away, I'm just worried that she'll get considerably worse in that time and I don't want to lose her


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Fortnightly is a long time to wait for treatment, but spot-on does continue to work for quite a while on the animal. I know it feels like adding more medicine will help the animal get better faster, but it simply doesn't work that way.

Other things you can do to help eliminate mites without increasing the girls' dosage of ivermectin would be to remove all the bedding from their current cage, switch instead to something that doesn't hold mites well, like paper toweling or cotton fabric rather than shavings, and wipe out and replace or wash their toweling or fabric daily. By cutting down on the overall population, you're helping out the spot-on treatment.

Don't worry too much about her getting the spot-on on the wrong place, or about her ingesting it. Mice clean themselves all over, and it persists quite well.


----------

